# Transitions Between Riffs



## Yoshimitsu (May 21, 2012)

I have found that when writing, it is not too difficult to come up with a bunch of riffs but it is quite difficult to string them together.The worst feeling is having a nice sounding riffs loop endlessly with nowhere to go, hah. However, I see bands like Between the Buried and Me and others of the sort taking a wealth of riffs and stringing them together with seemingly no hassle. I know at times they add slight pauses between parts but even when they dont its fluid and works well musically. Are there any techniques that can be used to transition from riffs to progressions or from riffs to other riffs without sounding choppy? I apologize if my terminology is wrong, but it was the easiest way to explain it.


----------



## Yoshimitsu (May 21, 2012)

It would probably help if I posted an example:



and for closure:


----------



## Solodini (May 22, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...cturing-songs-chord-progressions-etc-etc.html


----------



## Winspear (May 22, 2012)

A nice technique is to use the beginning of the next riff in some recognizable form as a fill at the end of the last riff.


----------



## Hollowway (May 22, 2012)

How knowledgable about theory are you? If not, learn about it. If you've got a good progression having one part move to the next isn't super tough. But the last thing you'd want to do is string a bunch of disparate themes together as a standard way of writing. I think the best thing to do is to make sure the underlying progression works, and if that's the case the riffs will flow a lot more easily. If you're coming up with independent riffs, you need to look at the notes and figure out what chord(s) they'd work with, and then piece something together. Once you have the chords writing the bass lines is also much more straight forward.


----------



## Yoshimitsu (May 22, 2012)

I must have missed that other thread, my apologies. In regards to my theory knowledge, I would say that I am fairly knowledgable know my scales, modes, chords, and inversions pretty well. My intervalic knowledge as well as knowing how intervals work with each other is a bit lacking which could be the reason for my hard time stringing riffs together.


----------

